# Gezondheids Magazine > Nieuwtjes over gezondheid en welzijn >  'Leeftijdsgrens van eiceldonatie omhoog' - Zibb.nl

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

*&#39;Leeftijdsgrens van eiceldonatie omhoog&#39;*
*Zibb.nl -** 26 minuten geleden*
UTRECHT - De leeftijdgrens voor eiceldonatie moet omhoog aldus drie gynaecologen van het UMC Utrecht in een artikel in het Nederlands Tijdschrift voor Geneeskunde (NTvG). Dit schrijft Zorgkrant.nl vandaag. *...* 
Moeder worden op je 50ste Volkskrant
&#39;Leeftijdsgrens van eiceldonatie omhoog&#39; Zorgkrant
*alle 3 soortgelijke*

Lees verder...

----------

